
Google: all your images are belong to us - barredo
http://www.threadwatch.org/node/16687?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+threadwatch+%28Threadwatch.org+-+Marketing+and+Technology+Discussed%29
======
gbaygon
I think that the new interface is cleaner and more usable.

Tipically when i search images i don't care about the sites that have them.

If i do happen to want to get some context there is a button that says "Visit
page".

If as a webmaster you don't want to "provide free content for a billion-dollar
multinational"

add the following lines to your robots.txt:

    
    
      User-agent: Googlebot-Image
      Disallow: /

